# Screamin' Deal!



## dasberger (Dec 14, 2021)

New Paint!!!  Sometimes the memories are just worth more....









						antique schwinn - bicycle parts - by owner - bike sale
					

My bike from 1954 Schwinn American with many miles on it and all original including chain, hand grips, seat, foot pedals etc. new paint. I put it thru all paces and never failed. used it for jumping...



					atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 14, 2021)

Heck yeah! Said he took it off some sweet jumps!


----------



## dasberger (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 14, 2021)

I would have never guessed new paint!


----------



## phantom (Dec 14, 2021)

dasberger said:


> View attachment 1527267



Gotta love Napoleon !


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 14, 2021)

phantom said:


> Gotta love Napoleon !



If it is OK I will keep loving Taylor as talent less as she is


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## phantom (Dec 14, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> If it is OK I will keep loving Taylor as talent less as she is



????? Elizabeth ?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 14, 2021)

Elizabeth Hurley hell yea


----------



## ogre (Dec 14, 2021)

Gotta wonder if the headbadge and/or shifter cable are included (but not installed) on that vintage Chicago Kool Lemon brake bridge cruiser, for that price? What prior color(s) might it have been? At least they included more photos than recent cheapo ebay Phantom listings.


----------

